# Redfish



## 9horns (Nov 10, 2010)

If your that guy that does not eat Redfish i thank you, please keep releasing them, more for me. If your like me and eat them quite often here is my Brother's recipe. Allegro Original Marinade, Grill Mates Brown Sugar Bourbon. Leave Redfish on half shell ( skin on ), slice fish every 2 inches to skin crossways. Soak with Allegro, sprinkle with Brown Sugar Bourbon. Put on direct heat ( no flame ) for about 25 minutes. Slices will open up that you cut, its ready. I cut out rib cages but leave skin on, this creates a pouch for seasoning. This is Restaurant quality. Works better if you do it the night before and leave in Frig covered. Good luck.


----------



## 9horns (Nov 10, 2010)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/attachment.php?attachmentid=3104130&stc=1&d=1468434977


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Dang man. It's a fish not a brisket! How was it?


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Man I wouldn't have in a million years thought to put those two things on fish! How was it? I can't even imagine...


----------



## 9horns (Nov 10, 2010)

I was questioning it too until first bite, Restaurants are missing out on this, unbelievable. My Brothers recipe. Another cajun accidental recipe. Mine is Kraft Roasted Red Pepper Dressing with Blackened season sprinkled on. Great. I have ate 32 inch Redfish this way, no wild taste at all. Of course 32 inch was tagged and in shock, the only reason i kept it. Did Flounder tonight with first recipe except i put lemon juice on before,excellent. Ya are missing out.


----------



## capone (Feb 25, 2013)

Yep that way is awesome. Using Lea and Perins in your basting butter yields the same taste. Another way we love it is to coat with olive oil and sprinkle dry French onion soup mix on top the half shell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9horns (Nov 10, 2010)

Also try Tiger Sauce, works great on Ducks, Deer, Fish, old leather shoes. It is a sweet/hot mixture.


----------



## larr (Jun 21, 2016)

9horns said:


> Also try Tiger Sauce, works great on Ducks, Deer, Fish, old leather shoes. It is a sweet/hot mixture.


Rub the fish with olive oil. sprinkle fresh lemon juice on it. Sprinkle Chef Paul Prudhomes Seafood Magic on it. Cook on medium about 15 minutes. When you can slide a spatula between the skin and meat, it is done!
You'll love it!


----------

